# Billing a 99211 and 81025 together



## ginanhp (Jul 12, 2010)

Is it still an acceptable practice to bill a 99211 for the administration and counseling that occurs when an RN or support staff provide a urine prenancy test 81025 AND these were the only services render on that date?
Thank you


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 12, 2010)

If it meets the criteria of incident to then yes if not then no.


----------

